# Hi My wife and I just jumped the WorldMark ship!



## Dan Rohland (Sep 24, 2021)

My question is what happens to our Wyndham rewards card and points now that we canceled our timeshare contract?


----------



## samara64 (Sep 24, 2021)

Did you cancel within recession timeframe or after. The CC will stay as far as I know. If you got rewords points for the sale, I d not think they will come through.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 24, 2021)

Nothing I’d imagine as that is Wyndham Hotels.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2021)

Your credit card is through a bank and has nothing to do with your ownership.


----------

